# Lets see those beautiful Solid Bays



## eagles ring farm (Mar 13, 2011)

We really don't have any bays, but I love them

so none to show you right now

we have a silver bay and a bay pinto

but I want to see those wonderful solid bays






edited to add: add some chrome if you like too


----------



## chandab (Mar 13, 2011)

My new boy is a solid bay, here's Little Kings Cat on Top (Top Cat son), new junior stallion:









pics were taken by LKF

And, here's my other Buckeroo grandson, Triple Ks Boogies Dakota Sunset (soon to be gelding):


----------



## Leeana (Mar 13, 2011)

Here is one of my solid bay mares, Michigan's Brassy Lass, she is a Modern about 42". She is a Michigan's Heart Breaker daughter and a full sister to Michigans Winning Style (HOF).






This one is mostly solid with some sabino roaning but all chromed up, Single G's Cherokee Maiden, one of my over classic broodmares...


----------



## joylee123 (Mar 13, 2011)

Here is my stallion Lucky Four Buckdeluxe Bodacious Bey
















Joy


----------



## MindyLee (Mar 13, 2011)

I have 1 solid bay 30.5" fat drafty style stallion Komokos/Johnstons bred

1 bay 33.5" with lacing Buckeroo/King Supreme g-daughter

and 1 bay roan 32" ultra refined x2 Buckeroo/x2 King Supreme g-daughter

Im a huge bay fan along with buckskins in solid colors!


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Mar 13, 2011)

MindyLee said:


> I have 1 solid bay 30.5" fat drafty style stallion Komokos/Johnstons bred
> 
> 1 bay 33.5" with lacing Buckeroo/King Supreme g-daughter
> 
> ...


Email me I will post them.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Mar 13, 2011)

Here's our solid bays

Luck's Little Black Daisy

AMHR broodmare

Not a spot of white on this girl, but cross her on a pinto and BAM do you get color!





Daisy pic 1






And our little gelding/babysitter Chili:


----------



## MyBarakah (Mar 13, 2011)

This is my solid bay yearling colt "Deven Creek Sock It To Me Dancing".. aka "Diego. He has 4 socks.. but that's the only white.. enough white to make him really flashy. He's my last A/R colt I have.. Diego is a VERY cool, ultra refined colt!! I LOVE bays!!


----------



## CKC (Mar 13, 2011)

This picture was taken right out of the pasture... lots of fly away hairs.





This is our red bay gelding Erica's Bailey Bay "Bailey"


----------



## Matt73 (Mar 14, 2011)

Bailey....


----------



## CKC (Mar 14, 2011)

Matt73 said:


> Bailey....



Thanks Matt!


----------



## Jill (Mar 14, 2011)

We have two bays, but neither are minis!

Our bay dun pony, Sundance:






And my "big" horse, Rockets:


----------



## wrs (Mar 14, 2011)

Love those bays. Its always been my favorite color. Most of our herd is bay, out of 7 horses only 2 are another color.





Here are our solid bays.

Our little Princess.



WRS First Lady






Princess' dam Bar Ls Grand Prix "Dunny". I really need new pictures of her.










And the man Princess' sire Saxon Mount Aristocrat of Turo "Ari"



.


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Mar 14, 2011)

For MindyLee.


----------



## Miniequine (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful Bays you guys !!

My favorite !!! LOVE love LOVE bay.

One day,, I will have a bay pinto filly...... I HOPE!

My favorite mare Semi.. she's a sooty bay.



She gets totally black up top in the summer, then it dapples. Love it


----------



## Knottymare (Mar 15, 2011)

:yeah



:yeah





LOVE them all. Great thread!


----------



## O So (Mar 15, 2011)

Oops, I put pics of Pippin in here, but then realized the post said "solid bay". So I tried to delete my post but don't see a delete button.

I can say all your guy's horses are very good looking!!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 16, 2011)

Beautiful horses!

When I got my first miniature, I looked specifically for a bay. I love bays! I brought home Dapper Dan. What a pleasure he has been.


----------



## cretahillsgal (Mar 16, 2011)

Well, my girl is technically a tobiano. But she is mostly solid bay. This is Candys Promise. She is my 20 yr old broodmare that came from Diana at Mystic Rock in OKC. Candy is one of my favorite mares here and she is bred to Spirit for an April foal. These pics were taken last summer.


----------



## Allure Ranch (Mar 16, 2011)

_ Our __2005 AMHR Reserve National Yearling Stallion, Over 30-32, Under & 2005 AMHA World Champion Top Ten ( 3rd Place) Stallion Over 30 - 32 & Top Ten Producing stallion _

_ _

_"Marystown Cowboy Wild Spirit" _


----------



## MindyLee (Mar 16, 2011)

Allure Ranch said:


> _Our __2005 AMHR Reserve National Yearling Stallion, Over 30-32, Under & 2005 AMHA World Champion Top Ten ( 3rd Place) Stallion Over 30 - 32 & Top Ten Producing stallion _
> 
> _ _
> 
> _"Marystown Cowboy Wild Spirit" _


*Is he part lepoard? LOL!*


----------



## Allure Ranch (Mar 16, 2011)

MindyLee said:


> *Is he part lepoard? LOL!*


_He just happened to clip out with dapples that year...._

_ _

_ _


----------



## Latika (Mar 17, 2011)

I love solid bays! even better if they have NO WHITE!

This is Kazz, she is not a mini (wouldnt mind a mini version of her tho!).






I am keeping my eye out for a bay mini mare now, I hope to be able to find one to buy next year


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures (Mar 20, 2011)

Semi and Bailey are absolutely gorgeous





We only have two bays here (if silver bay is included? if not, only one true bay), this is Westwind Gold N Toi Echo Melody a/k/a Savannah. Not a great picture, hope to get better ones this year



She is heavily Buckeroo and GMB bred.






And this is our silver bay mare, S Bar P's Elegance In Motion a/k/a Melody. She is also Buckeroo bred, and finally in foal for this year to our Buckeroo son


----------



## ShaunaL (Mar 20, 2011)

I love everyone's bays



Here is our little bay girl GG (Alpenglow Indys Buckin GoGo Girl). We will be showing her this year.


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Mar 20, 2011)

My favorite girl (okay, one of my favorites) is bay, Little Chief's Spring Blossom. She is so sweet, patient, when being led by a small child, she can untangle her legs from the lead rope, she is gorgeous foals, just an all around perfect mare/broodmare. She does nursing home, last wish, school, and more visits. She is 20 years old this year and pregnant with her 13th foal!

Not the most flattering photo of her, Baby on Board!!















You can see more photos of her here: Spring's Page


----------



## susanne (Mar 23, 2011)

None of these do justice to Mingus and he's actually redder and shinier than these show..


----------



## ruffian (Mar 23, 2011)

We have several bays, but this is my favorite LDS The Buckeroo Kid. A Buckeroo Grandson gelding, Kid was AMHR National Champion Color stallion/Gelding in 2008.


----------



## Carolyn R (Mar 23, 2011)

Not a mini either, this is my daughter on my boy Dutch. My only big guy, don't feel too bad for him, he keeps the neighbors horse company. The two of them have the run of the entire farm.


----------



## chandab (Mar 25, 2011)

susanne said:


> None of these do justice to Mingus and he's actually redder and shinier than these show..


I just love Mingus' natural shiny coat.


----------



## susanne (Apr 1, 2011)

.

Thanks, Chanda -- I can't wait for his winter coat to shed so I can see my shiny bayboy again. Right now he looks a bit like an Irish Setter!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 6, 2011)

Yay as of this morning I can finally share in this post LOL. Well sort of, she is solid bay right now but could roan out so once she is older might not be eligible for this catagory but as of right now is a solid bay.


----------



## AshleyNicole (Apr 6, 2011)

eagles ring farm said:


> We really don't have any bays, but I love them
> 
> so none to show you right now
> 
> ...


We we have plenty lol

we have Sky who has done really well for us this year






his two foals have been solid bays as well






this is his filly born in Feb






and his tiny colt born this past weekend

also have Rowdy Reigns Supreme who is a Darker bay (this pic is how he looks now at 21)


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Apr 6, 2011)

Not the best picture but here is my 27.5" 3yr old filly Reignmakers Playing with Dynamite (Dyna) Some of you may remember her from when she was a tiny baby and we lost her momma to hyperlipemia.


----------



## MBennettp (Apr 8, 2011)

This is my Legacy, some of you may remember when we lost her mother to an abcessed liver when she was 4 weeks old. She is now expecting her first foal.

This is



Bennett's Angel's Legacy


----------



## MBennettp (Apr 8, 2011)

susanne said:


> None of these do justice to Mingus and he's actually redder and shinier than these show..



Yeah! There he is! Thanks for the Mingus fix, he has always been one of my favorites.


----------



## shadelady (Apr 9, 2011)

Here is our seniour stallion, Falabella El Pampero. He is 15 yrs old this year and this pic was taken last year after he had won an open class at our County Show ( only mini in the class). He was then chosen ( out of over 2500 horse entries) to represent all of the equines in the Grand Parade that closes the show


----------



## susanne (Apr 10, 2011)

MBennettp said:


> Yeah! There he is! Thanks for the Mingus fix, he has always been one of my favorites.



Thanks, Mary! I wish you lived close by and could meet him -- he's even more beautiful on the inside. He's still hurting after losing his buddy, Thelonius, so he is very needy and extremely cuddly, which is both sweet and sad.


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Apr 12, 2011)

Okay so mine is not a mini but he is a solid bay



Here is "Mountain Views Catch of the Bay" AKA: Guppy (You can thank Jill for his registered name, she came up with it for me



) He is a 11hand welsh cross. Love him tons he was my first pony and I pretty much learned how to fall off horses because of him!!!



He was so very naughty and a very green broke 3 year old! He is now 12 and loves being with the minis and giving rides to the girl I babysit every week.


----------



## Magic (Apr 12, 2011)

I LOVE bays! Such beautiful bays in this thread, eye candy for sure!





Here is Mountain Highs AMayZing, our multiple National Champion and Performance Horse of the Year giving a "first ride" to one of the grandbabies. I love how she can be all fire and energy in the show ring and then stand like a statue for a child. "May" gets a very deep red coat later in the season, much like her dam in the next pic.





This is Spring Valley's Dawn Glow, otherwise known as "May's Mom".



Horrible picture of her, standing on a hill, but we don't have more than a couple of her. She's 27 years old and has been retired for a number of years now.



Such a sweet mare, and a perfect babysitter for the weaned foals.

Here's Magic Mist Elegant Express, first daughter of Mountain Meadows Special Express, or "Prince". Nickname is "Ellie"





Looks like I need to do another post, because I have more bays!


----------



## Magic (Apr 12, 2011)

This has taken way more time than I expected, since the forum wouldn't accept a couple of pictures, not the right "type"? Said it wasn't allowed. Had to upload the pics to Photobucket and crop, then my computer stopped working and I had to start all over again.






Ok, here is Magic Mist Desiree`. I thought that she was a silver bay, mainly because I thought her sire was a silver black, and because her color at birth was so unusual to me. Then a thread on the forum about silvers made me realize that it must just be the Sabino gene causing this filly and her sire to look different.

Here's a pic of her as a foal (on the left) She stayed pretty much that color until last year





And then pics of her last year as a three year old, in regular coat



Another



The color change was so interesting to me.


----------



## Magic (Apr 12, 2011)

More bays; keep losing my internet connection.

This is Magic Mist Remember Me "Remmy"; her color is very much like Desiree`'s was when she was younger (mare in last post) but her color has stayed this way. I thought that she was silver bay too, but she must also just have Sabino and possibly appy altering her color





Here's our Halter Hall of Fame now-gelding, Magic Mist AMayZingly Rowdy back home since his owner has been unemployed for an extended period of time. Such a sweet boy.





And I'll close with a pic of May and her bay filly from three years ago.



We also have a bay roan, two bay minimal pintos, and bay appaloosas. I said I like bays, lol!


----------

